# Water fleas



## lorddave551 (Sep 23, 2006)

Hey guys, i got a quick question abut water fleas. I know that they will pretty much eat algae as their main diet, but i want to know if they eat any kind of live plant other than algae. If they eat elodia that would be great for me. But any plant would be fine. I've also read somewhere that they eat java moss? No idea if this is true but if someone could confirm it that would be great. 

Cheers. :tea:


----------



## Cassie (May 27, 2006)

here's  a page about water fleas that includes their diet. Plants are not listed.


----------



## Jimbo205 (Feb 2, 2006)

Cassie, I LOVED that link! Boy, that was cool! 

The pictures looked gross, but the information was great! 

Would you have another great link for 'Hemianthus Micranthemoides' ? 

I loved that part about family, genus, etc. 

I am looking for a good link to the breakdown of the plant names. What they mean, how they got their names, etc. Makes it easier for me to remember these latin, greek, whatever names they have. (Thanks)


----------



## egementt (Jun 27, 2006)

They can't even eat macroscopic algae, so you have no chance with elodea. They eat microscopic algae and bacteria by filtering the water. So they can only eat very small organic particles suspended in water.


----------



## Cassie (May 27, 2006)

I found it by doing a google search. They are pretty interesting, and I'm thinking about getting a starter culture for feeding them to my fish...


----------



## bigtroutz (Nov 17, 2006)

Jimbo205 said:


> Cassie, I LOVED that link! Boy, that was cool!
> 
> The pictures looked gross, but the information was great!
> 
> ...


Here is someplace to start:
Binomial nomenclature - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Keep in mind that not all scientists these days use latin or greek as naming conventions. For instance, I recall one dood who named a new species lollapaloosa


----------

